# Baxter



## olliefolyfe (Sep 15, 2012)

This isn't for a bunny but for my hammity ham, Baxter. RIP, I'll miss you buddy


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 15, 2012)

Awww. I am so sorry for your loss. Baxter was a beautiful hamster and I know you will miss him.

RunFree, Sweet Baxter!
We'll see you at the Bridge.
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 15, 2012)

We're so sorry you lost your cute little Hammy boy.


----------



## olliefolyfe (Sep 16, 2012)

Aw thank you both! I really appreciate it  here is another pic (me, Baxter, and my other ham Milo who also recently passed.)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 17, 2012)

A long time ago, we had a couple of really sweet mousies, but, they just don't live very long--really bummed us out.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 17, 2012)

:rip: ink iris:


----------

